# Unimount solenoid clicks, plow not working



## theguynextdoor

I just had a unimount plow put on my truck. I had the wiring and mount put on at my mechanic and then came back to my shop to hook the plow up. It worked for a few minutes, then stopped working. Now the solenoid just clicks. I had the same problem when I hooked this plow up to my other truck with a unimount also. It worked here and there, but mostly just clicks. I cleaned the wires on the pump and checked all connections. Seems to be a problem on the plow side since it had the same problem on both trucks. The solenoid is brand new and I checked all of the connections.

Any ideas what this could be? Thanks for the help.


----------



## B&B

If the plow side power connections are included in your "connections are good" mentioning then it needs the pump motor either replaced or if you're feeling thrifty disassembled to clean any accumulated corrosion from it's internals and checking the condition of the brushes. 

But all that may be in vain as it may have a dead spot in the armature anyway. Anymore I don't even fool with repairing them, just replace with a fresh new one.


----------



## Philbilly2

Sounds like a bad ground.

Have someone hold the controller in the cab and test the two bolts on the motor for 12v at the motor. 

My guess is that some where in your 2 plug you are not getting a good ground.


----------



## Clevername

I just went thru an issue with my unimount....

Mine ended up being a bad Negaitve Post on my truck battery....

I would certainly take jumper cables and hook the motor directly to your battery to see if it runs or not. That "Should" determine if you need a new motor or not

Go to the western website and download their mechanics guide. It has the trouble shooting tests you can do to isolate the problem.....

With that and all the knowledge here - you'll be up and running in a jiffy!


----------



## theguynextdoor

I can rule out bad wiring I think. Battery is new, all wiring in good shape. I'm going to hook my other plow up to the truck today. That will determine whether its a plow side or truck side issue. Signs seem to indicate a bad pump motor. 

Thank you all for the help


----------



## Plowfixguys

Sounds like a motor problem. If you have a volt meter make sure you have 12 volts at the motor (+) terminal and a good ground. Dont assume because the ground cable looks good that it is! Do a voltage drop and both sides.


----------



## theguynextdoor

I determined that it is not a truck side problem. My other plow worked fine when hooked up to the same truck. I will test the motor tomorrow as you guys suggested.


----------



## augerandblade

Clevername;916379 said:


> I just went thru an issue with my unimount....
> 
> Mine ended up being a bad Negaitve Post on my truck battery....
> 
> I would certainly take jumper cables and hook the motor directly to your battery to see if it runs or not. That "Should" determine if you need a new motor or not
> 
> Go to the western website and download their mechanics guide. It has the trouble shooting tests you can do to isolate the problem.....
> 
> With that and all the knowledge here - you'll be up and running in a jiffy!


:waving:
Glad to see that you got your problem fixed. I was positive it was something negative (maybe)tymusic


----------



## theguynextdoor

Do I need to replace the pump assembly when I replace the motor and gasket? Or just the motor? 

Thanks


----------



## B&B

theguynextdoor;917743 said:


> Do I need to replace the pump assembly when I replace the motor and gasket? Or just the motor?
> 
> Thanks


No reason to replace the gear pump unless you suspect it's weak. A pressure test would be needed to positively verify but if it worked fine until the motor died I wouldn't simply replace it just because you're in there. However it is an excellent time to clean the pump filter located on it.


----------



## theguynextdoor

Well it was the pump. 100 dollars and ten minutes of work, the plow is working great. Thanks for the help.

Would it be worth having the old pump rebuilt? How much would it cost?


----------



## B&B

The gear pump isn't rebuildable.


----------



## theguynextdoor

B&B;924281 said:


> The gear pump isn't rebuildable.


I meant the motor, not the pump. My bad.


----------



## B&B

Thats what I suspected but you never know as not everyone is a plow expert so questions do get asked. :waving:

Personally speaking I never use "rebuilt" motors for what a brand new one costs. A little too cost prohibitive in my opinion. I'd rather have all brand new components.


----------



## leeddog65

I wouldnt rebuild it either, buy a new one, leave it on the shelf


----------



## CashInvestor

augerandblade said:


> :waving:
> Glad to see that you got your problem fixed. I was positive it was something negative (maybe)tymusic


How would you hook up the cables? Do you remove all the others connection wires first? Or just leave hooked up


----------



## SnoFarmer

CashInvestor said:


> How would you hook up the cables? Do you remove all the others connection wires first? Or just leave hooked up


Thanks for useing the search
But This is a very old thread.

Maybe it would be a good idea to start a new thread With your question
About your issue as the guy you asked hasn't been around in a while


----------



## Clevername

I had already taken it off, so I hooked up the cables directly from a different battery to the motor and it took off like the Tasmanian devil... So I knew it was not the motor...



CashInvestor said:


> How would you hook up the cables? Do you remove all the others connection wires first? Or just leave hooked up


----------

